# New EP codes 93613 with 93656



## Tmatthews (Jan 11, 2013)

Help!  I've been to 3 different cardiology coding changes classes/webinars.  ALL 3 have stated to bill 93613 w/93656 if the documentation is there.  93656 doesn't state it includes the mapping (93613) and it is not a CCI edit.  However, CPT book shows 93613 as an add on code and says to bill in conjunctions with 93653 and to NOT bill in conjunction with 93654.  It doesn't mention 93656 at all.  
Any thoughts on if the 93613 mapping should be billed with 93656 ablation?  I'm receiving push back from my PM system administrator not wanting to clear their edit on this combination.


----------



## jessicaparker1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi

I'm on the same boat. Did you find any additional information? I did find a web site afiballiance.com, that is stating to bill the two codes but nothing further. I'm still looking so any further info, i will post.


----------



## brittany1356 (Mar 5, 2013)

ZHealth Publishing also states that "Mapping(codes 93609 and 93613) is bundled with VT ablation code 93654; however it can be separately reported with codes 93653 and 93656 if performed.

Brittany, CPC


----------



## hortonwl (Mar 5, 2013)

CardiologyCoder.com released a document citing CMS Transmittal 2636, which is effective 4/1/2013. This transmittal cites the following sole uses of the add on codes:

93609 is reported with 93620, 93653
93613 is reported with 93620, 96535
93621 is reported with 93620
93622 is reported with 93620 
93623 is reported with 93619, 93620

So, 3D mapping may only be billed in addition to SVT ablation (93653)


----------

